# Playing with PSP



## polly (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi everyone

Can't wait for the next competition!

I am still an amateur lol - but been playing around for the last two days to practise a bit!

I still have problems when "cutting out" the kitties... lol


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's lovely.  

I can't even make my own signatures. :?


----------



## polly (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Marie

If you want to we can learn together!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't have a clue! I wish I did. I love the graphics contest.


----------

